# ARNP/CNM Billing



## aguelfi (Jan 8, 2009)

Can ARNP/CNM's admit and bill for hospital admissions and observations?


----------



## sjackson (May 6, 2009)

*arnp/cnm billing*

Yes.  make sure they are contracted with the carrier. If not do supervisory billing.


----------

